# Favorite types of food!!



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

Well we have beaten to death movies, cars etc.
What is everyone's diet!!
Please no vegitarians...that is not a diet...that is torture!!! Leave it for the livestock!!








LOL
Me I love :
Italian
Cajun
Mexican
Sushi
Thai
Szechwan
All wild game and a good old Alberta steak...rare


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We Scots, as you probably know, are known all over the world for our rich diet of truly nutritious and very tasty foods.

NOT.

BTW- did you know that all Scottish cuisine is based on a dare? (_poot that in yer pie-hole, laddie.....an see if ye canna keep it doon!_)

I have taken some liberties with the food of my ancestors, and modified it a bit with an eye towards todays trends in healthy eathing.

A typical meal might be a sheeps stomach stuffed with oatmeal, suet and goats lungs. I toss in a few handfuls of thumbtacks for roughage and, instead of slow-cooking it over a peat fire like the old-timers did, I cook it very quickly because that's supposed to be healthier. I accomplish this with a Bic lighter and a big can of Bug Repellent. You've got to be a little careful with this method if you haven't tried it before. I looks like a jet engine on afterburner. Keep it AWAY from the curtains! I've torched a few kitchens in my day, lemme tell ya. It's all in the wrist action.

Good eats though, once you peel off all of the really charred bits. I follow that with the traditional Dog's Bladder Soup which just HAS to be cooked slow.....like the oldtimers did it back in Scotland. It really brings out the true flavor. 

MMMMM....Highland food. There's nothing like it in the world!

And you people wonder why we were always at war.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Being vegetarian is nothing! Its being vegan that's next to impossible and torturous.

My girlfriend's a vegetarian and I eat little meat. You adjust and find out that a lot of meat only tastes any good because of the sauces it's prepared in.

Anyway, favourite foods:
- Pizza (with gooey cheese!)
- Tacos (not the hard shell crap that us foreigners eat)
- cheese burger (It's the one meat dish I've always had a weakness for. I'm like Wimpy.)
- Stir fry of any kind
- my mom's meatloaf (now that's a reversal of expectations!)


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes, due to my girlfriend being a vegetarian I also rarely get the chance to eat a good slab of red meat at home anymore. Probably why I eat so much of it on my lunch breaks at work.

Personally I don't have a favorite, I like pretty much anything. If I had to live on one type of food for the rest of my life I would probably starve because I couldn;t choose. 

I like to think that I will try anything once. I have seen a few things on TV that have made me cringe, but I would still try them.

--PB


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

My favourites include anything hot and spicey.

Thai
Indian (east and west)
Mexican 
Cajan


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

If it's fresh, homemade and real, it tops my list.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

PosterBoy and Cynical Critic....are both of your ladies from Salt Spring? The reason I ask is because several of my buddies daughters are about your age and they are ALL vegetarian! I wonder if some teacher at the local high school was a fanatic about this or something? It certainly seems like a trend among young women on this rock.

BTW-virtually all of these girls who I know have had some health problems due to the restricted diet. Anemia is a biggie if they aren't VERY careful to get enough iron. Some of these problems only manifest themselves in later life (like excessive sun exposure).


----------



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

*Macnutt said:*
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> BTW- did you know that all Scottish cuisine is based on a dare? (poot that in yer pie-hole, laddie.....an see if ye canna keep it doon!)
A typical meal might be a sheeps stomach.......I toss in a few handfuls of thumbtacks for roughage ........ I cook it very quickly because that's supposed to be healthier. 
.....Dog's Bladder Soup which just HAS to be cooked slow.....like the oldtimers did it back in Scotland. It really brings out the true flavor. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ROTFLMAO!!








You are an odd one Macnutt...thanks for the giggle. As for PosterBoy and Cynical Critic, it is sad when the woman rules the diet of the house...
I guess they don't know the way to a man's heart. Thru his stomach. Personally I don't date vegans. I don't date any gal who won't put meat in her mouth.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I have to say I really miss a good homemade cabbage roll. Those store bought ones just don't do. Perrogies are good too. Sauerkraut is good too, but I can usually find that.

I also like spicy foods like Indian food (Curries, Somosas, their spicy chicken), and Mexican. Those Japanese fast food places that stirfry the food in front of you are great too.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

MacNutt, any trouble getting the kippers for breakfast now that the cod are getting scarce?

This thread is getting me hungry, I think I have some deer sausage in the fridge (or as MacNutt would call them, "entrails stuffed with blood and gore").

I had a friend who worked at a processing plant, and if you were too much trouble they would put you on the line that made chitlins. If you don't know what that is, it's probably for the better. Suffice to say they that we export them to the UK and the southern US ("chitlins", "collard greens" and maybe some "red beans and rice"), and you have to wash them about a dozen times for at least 24 hours before you cook 'em.

Anyway, he would pack them in big white boxes that said on the side, in bold letters:
"For Export Only. Not For Human Consumption In Canada".


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Okay, now we need a gremlin that salivates... maybe a Homer Simpson version? ("Mmmmm. Donuts.")

I am a total and complete Indian food freak. Gimme a table full of Butter chicken, Peas palao, sag aloo, a pile of naan,... oh man.. and here I am in the boonies, 2 hours from the nearest India restaurant...

How about the favourite / best dish you yourself can cook? I do a variation on my Czechoslovakian grandma's goulash: Half a bag of elbow macaroni, can of tomato soup, can of cream of mushroom soup, can of corn niblets, diced onion, diced green and red peppers, black pepper, and for the non-veggies, some ground beef (substitute tofu if you prefer).

It's even better after sitting in the fridge for a day... Mmmmm. Leftovers.


M


----------



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

*Hey gordguide,*
You wrote <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>" I think I have some deer sausage in the fridge" <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I will be in Saskatoon over several weekends. Do you think you will still have some of that deer sausage?
Going thru venison withdrawal here....









icemakk


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*PosterBoy and Cynical Critic....are both of your ladies from Salt Spring? The reason I ask is because several of my buddies daughters are about your age and they are ALL vegetarian! I wonder if some teacher at the local high school was a fanatic about this or something? It certainly seems like a trend among young women on this rock.

BTW-virtually all of these girls who I know have had some health problems due to the restricted diet. Anemia is a biggie if they aren't VERY careful to get enough iron. Some of these problems only manifest themselves in later life (like excessive sun exposure).

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mine is from SSI (not originally) but CC's is not. Mine is also what I lovingly refer to as a chicken and fish vegetarian, meaning that while she avoids red meat in all of its many forms (and pork, the other white meat™), she does eat some chicken, turkey, and fish. Not very often though.

--PB


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by CubaMark:
*I am a total and complete Indian food freak. Gimme a table full of Butter chicken, Peas palao, sag aloo, a pile of naan,... oh man.. and here I am in the boonies, 2 hours from the nearest India restaurant...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey Mark, ever go to Curry Village? (Is it on Clyde Ave) I haven't been there in years, but I remember it being good.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh, yeah.. Curry Village, one block off Spring Garden Rd. in Halifax. Faaaabulous butter chicken...

A friend of mine is the one who recommended to the family that owns the CV chain to open a branch in Halifax. When we go there together, dinner is always on the house. Sweet!

Chicken Tandoor on Quinpool road is also very nice... I love the smell of that place when you walk through the front door...

Stop it! It's 11pm and I'm too far for take-out. This is torture!

M


----------



## timmer (Aug 10, 2002)

Good ole' Pork chops and cream of mushroom soup my friends. gotta love it.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by icemakk:
* As for PosterBoy and Cynical Critic, it is sad when the woman rules the diet of the house...
I guess they don't know the way to a man's heart. Thru his stomach. Personally I don't date vegans. I don't date any gal who won't put meat in her mouth. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I assume you're being humorous. However, my girlfriend hardly rules the diet of the house. It's simply a matter of economy and convenience. Meat isn't necessary. 

Though I suppose if you associate "meat" with your sausage and two bits, it wouldn't be something you want to give up. (Freud would have a field day with you!) Plus asking a girl to eat your tofurkey or tofu hotdog loses something doesn't it. 

As for MacNutt's comment, you're right that being vegetarian can cause deficiencies; however, that's only when your diet is not regulated properly. Any diet can lead to problems if not monitored.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

The reason I mentioned it CC, is because I know four guys who have a total of six daughters on this island in differing states of vegetarianism. All claim to be very careful in their diets and ALL have had some pretty serious diet-associated problems. Two of the dads have been warned by their family doctors that their daughters are going to have some serious health problems within ten years or so.

Vegetarianism....whatever the degree, from vegan to just no red meat...is a diet restriction, and should not be considered as a path to good health. Ask any dietician and they will tell you that. 

Do it for moral reasons, or political reasons...but not for good health. It's far too much work to try to maintain protien and iron levels, especially for women.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

MacNutt: I appreciate your concern and respect your advice. Nevertheless, first I'd like to know how old these daughters of friends are. I don't mean to be agist but usually it's younger and not properly informed people who can't maintain a proper diet. However, I admit that dieticians often give confusing and conflicting advice. Also being vegetarian to be on a "diet" - in the weight loss sense - is more likely to be unhealthy. Anyway, my GF's reasons are ethical not dietary. 

I agree it's very difficult to maintain a proper diet with any eating restrictions. Indeed, vitamin supplements may be necessary for most.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

"... I will be in Saskatoon over several weekends. Do you think you will still have some of that deer sausage?
Going thru venison withdrawal here.... "

Sadly, we are now hoarding the deer sausage. However this year's hunt is about to begin so we will restock the freezer in about 2-3 weeks (the oldest boy has to work the hunt out with school and now A JOB!).

My lady comes from a long line of outdoor enthusiasts; the 4 kids have never actually eaten hamburgers at home made from beef. We do occasionaly buy beef steaks, and I like pork chops about once or twice a week, but evey burger, pot of Chile or Spagetti Sauce has ground deer, not beef.

Here's a recipe I learned from a Mexican ex-pat while I was bowhunting in Arkansas, I'm told it's authentic.

Eaten at Breakfast (great for the campfire)

1-Charizo sausage (a spiced pork sasuage, packed kind of loose), chopped fine
250mg Ground Pork (don't use beef, it's not greasy enough)
2-3 eggs

Chop sausage, fry at medium heat
Add ground pork
When the pork is done, add 2 eggs and scramble into the mixture
[The eggs mix with and absorb the grease of the sausage and the pork, this is what gives the meal it's flavor)
When the eggs are done:

Somewhere along the line you should have warmed up a few flour tortillas

To each tortilla add:
About 3 tablespoons egg/sausage mix (small tortilla, adjust as necessary)
Chopped onions, tomatoes, green/red/yellow/orange peppers
Your favorite salsa
A dollop of sour cream

Roll 'em up and enjoy!!
Best served during those mid-morning breakfasts that involve beer (Camping, Roughrider games, hanging out at the lake, etc)


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Actually, GordGuide, Scottish sausage _is_ entrails stuffed with blood and gore! Ever had a black pudding? Yep, that's blood in there! 

And "GORE!" is what you yell out if you bite into a really hot one.

Truth be told....I prefer Chinese-style cooking over all others. Indian is pretty good too!

Scots food is actually quite disgusting. I haven't had a sheep stomach since last Robbie Burns day. I prefer my lambies with the wool still on....if ya know what I mean. 

BTW-most of the Kippers I've eaten were herring and not cod. No shortage of either out here. Personally, I prefer Halibut. Not kippered.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Pepperoni and Bacon Pizza is the Food of the Gods™ and Coca Cola Classic is the Nectar of the Gods™.

With those, you can truly live forever.


----------



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> my GF's reasons are ethical not dietary. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I am not trying to disrespect your lady CC.
I often find ethical can be swapped with emotional.
It is the preachy kind I don't agree with.If she is healthy and happy she can enjoy her greens. Best to her and you.
I fail to see the same satisfaction of a veggie dish as to when one digs in to prime rib.....ooooohhh, prime rib!!!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I love Cheese.

Cheese, cheese, cheese.

I'm going to the fridge, see if I have anything good to eat.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Prime Rib!! Whhoo-HOOO! Especially they way they do it at Smugglers in Calgary!  

I may just hop on WestJet and head out East for a good nosh! Blood rare please!

YOWSA!!


----------



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

Hey Macnutt, if you do ever head to Cowtown give me a heads up. I will join you for that Smugglers Prime rib or we can just BBQ half a cow at my place with some other mac-o-philes!!
CC and PB can pig out at the salad bar








I may....may..visit it once!!
Timmer, pork chops and mushroom soup?? C'mon, you can do better than that! 
 
That's 'opener' food!!
lol
Send me an email bud!!


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Call me crazy but I don't think a big slab of dead cow carcass is particularly yummy.  

Seriously, though I'd be a hypocrite if I condemned meat eating because I eat hamburgers and chicken several times a week. Take my vegetarian supporting as playing devil's advocate. Take my comments with a grain of salt (or a slab of cow carcass). My dad's from Alberta and nonetheless neither of us are gungho on red meat. I think of it as a once and a while treat but to eat steaks or prime rib frequently seems like you should be a fat CEO of an oil company who wears a cowboy hat and boots.  

At any rate, biting into bones, veins and other identifiable body parts just turns me off being carnivorous. Cow in a blender for me.









The funny thing about people who are against being vegetarian is that almost always the bias is mental. You were raised eating meat and that's what you know. You'd be surprised how many meals could be prepared with a meat substitute and you'd never be able to tell. 

At any rate, I'm with the cheese suggestion. The more the merrier!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey, icemakk....CC has a point there. Care to pass on a good way to barbeque a nice tofu prime rib substitute? Sounds yummy! (Gakkk!)

As for salad bars....I generally avoid em. Too many runny-nosed vegetarians drooling into the spring mix before I get to it. Besides, I always seem to get salad dressing on my good boots and the cowboy hat doesn't quite fit under the plexiglass cover that they use to keep the runny-nosed vegetarians from snotting up the spring mix and....well...you get the picture.

Plus....and this is the real insult....they always ask me to put out my cigar while I'm walkin down the line ploppin all that rabbit food on my plate. Apparently they don't realise that tobacco ashes are sterilised by the intense heat of combustion. 

Buncha killjoys!

I generally stick with that bit of parsley that they put on my plate when they serve up that big bloody hunk of dead cow. That's about as much greenage as this carnivore can take at a single sitting. 

YeeeHAAWWW!!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

My favourite types of food are:

Bosnian (Mmmm...Burek and Krompirusha top the list). Picture large baking trays filled with long, slim strips of phila/fila (sp?) dough that have been wrapped around either spiced gound meat with onions (Burek) or the same filled with potato and some spices (krompirusha), or cheese (sirnitsah) or cheese and spinach (zelyanitsah). They also have another great food I am partial to which is called chivahpi. Mmmmmmm...that's good eatin!!! Vegetarians would not realy like it in Bosnia.









I also love Turkish food (there is a great place on Preston street in Ottawa)
Indian
Real Chinese (hold the buffet)
and Italian.

Mmmmm...


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

My favourite cuisine is Indian. When I lived in Calgary I went to various much-loved Indian restaurants, my favourite being the Taj Mahal. The Taj was originally on 17th Ave SW, just across from Western Canada High School and later moved to Macleod Trail. Had hundreds of wonderful meals there over the years before I Ieft Cowtown. 

Absolute favourite dishes at the Taj were kadhai gosht ( a sort of stir-fried lamb dish) and the wonderful bhartha (a smokey concoction of eggplant, tomatoes and onions + spices)--served with pullao rice, nan, and raita. Probably washed down with one or another Big Rock ale. And back before I turned into a diabetic all that would be followed with delectable gulab jamun (very sweet).

Now I have to do my own curries for the most part and I've never been able to duplicate the Taj's bhartha. Can't even come close. This topic serves to remind me of what I miss most since moving to this island: good Indian food. There's one Indian restaurant in nearby Nanaimo and maybe a half dozen or so down in Victoria but I haven't found one that gives the kind of quality + taste the Taj offered.

Well, maybe when the new Nanaimo-Vancouver foot ferry finally starts (now rumoured for Valentine's Day), I'll find it easier to check out some of the many great Indian restaurants in Vancouver, especially the famous Vij's.


----------



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

I guess Macnutt and I are the big carno's on here. CC Iknow there are many ways to do 'veggie', it is just that those meals do not satsify and I am always hungry soon after.
I prefer to have them as a side dish.
Lets just agreee to disagree. As long as no one trys to convert me, I stay calm.
Now in a plane crash in a remote area, with no early rescue, we always eat the grain fed ones first!!


----------



## timmer (Aug 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Timmer, pork chops and mushroom soup?? C'mon, you can do better than that! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Hey man, its the new white meat.  Oh and sometimes I coat them in pepper and bake them for twenty or so minutes.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Funniest bumper sticker I've ever read:

*If God didn't want us to eat animals, he wouldn't of made them out of meat*.  

I have a lot of respect for anyone who is a vegetarian or vegan. I do believe animals should be treated ethically. But those friggin morons at Peta (Poeple for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) *REALLY* p!$$ me off. 

Last week, they were going to run an advertisement in which they compared the women who were killed and buried in Vancouver to animals.  

I tell you, no matter what you believe in... If you want someone *NOT* to join your cause, become an illogical Zealot. 

Anyway, my absolute favourite food in the world is Pepporoni and extra cheese Pizza.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Here, here ehMax. I couldn't agree with you more.

MacNutt I loved your response. As you probably gathered, my comments were supposed to be ironic and silly.

Icemakk I'm not trying to convert you. I agree that we should agree to disagree except that I don't totally disagree with you.







I just wanted to play the fly in your meat-eater's ointment. I simply find that meat-eater bravado is as ridiculous as the agendas of guilt-tripping vegetarians. 

For me food is food. I try and eat ethically when I can.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Glad you got a giggle, CC. That's what it was meant for.  

Although I really do love prime rib, my regular meals are actually heavy on the veggies. I make stir fry chinese style food about five days a week and I serve it over basmati brown rice. Don't tell icemakk.  

(sort of blows that whole carefully constructed bloodthirsty ******* persona that I've been building here, doesn't it?)

Oh well......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pizza, especially pizza made by REAL Italians who are now living in the Little Italy section of New York City. There was actually a billboard battle of Italian pizzarias in this section of NYC. Four pizza parlours were on the same street. The first place had a sign in it's window "Best pizza in Little Italy". The second place had a sign which read "Best pizza in ALL of NYC". The third place had a sign which read "Best Pizza in ALL of the USA!" And the fourth place, a small mom and pop pizza parlour, had a sign which read "Best pizza on the block". This was the place I ALWAYS went to.


----------



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

Timmer said[/QUOTE]* <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>sometimes I coat them in pepper and bake them for twenty or so minutes.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*
Well well, look at you going chef like!! I believe in Vancouver you must not address pork as "the other white meat", no it prefers to be called "caucausion swine flesh product"








I see Macnutt has gone grazing...tsk tsk.  
I too try to eat my veggies but cannot live on them alone.
I agree with ehMax about the PETA freaks. I try to slam them in my shows often as they are hypocrites and good source of daily comedy . 
Yes, animals should be treated decently (then marinated) but these eco-terrorists go to far.
Their leader, Ingrid Newkirk, is a complete wingnut.







I hope she runs a PC and it givews her lots of grief!!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

wow, I leave for a few days and look what happens. 

I will respond with short answers to what has been going on.

Meat is not an integral part of a diet. It is a very convenient source of fat, salt and protiens. Vegetarians can get exactly the same food value in their diet, they just have to be informed about it and work a little harder at it.

So much for short answers. I'd also like to point out that CC is right, often the little girls with health problems are just that, little girls who don;t really know enough about the diet to get the propor value from it.

Cheese Cheese and more Cheese. I want to go back to France. They have more cheeses than days in the year and I was in heaven!

Heh heh, parsley on the side of a steak....mmmmmm....steeeaaaaakk.....(insert homer drool sounds here)

PETA isn;t evil per se, just misguided. They have strayed to fanaticism, and that is never good. However, treating animals ethically is good practice in my mind. A fresh free range chicken tastes better to me than one of the ones from the Chicken dump down on hastings street, you know the ones that come into town on big ass trucks in cages that restrict their movement? 

Now if you will excuse me, I have to go and cook something. I wonder if I have any sausage left.

mmmmmmm......saaauuusaaaage......

--PB


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Humans are omnivores. That means that our bodies can process and use virtually any non-toxic food source. Our systems and our teeth are designed to eat both animal protein and vegetable matter. A good diet consits of both.

However, like other omnivores, we don't need a truly balanced diet to survive. We only need a balanced diet to thrive. A horribly unbalanced diet can keep us alive (for a while). So, given the room we have, it's not suprising that some people choose unwisely.

Personally, I don't have a big problem with vegetarianism, vegans, or an all-blubber diet. You probably will live for a very long time on any of them.

But, from a strictly healthy diet perspective, we need a variety of foods from a variety of sources to avoid a plethora of health problems later in life (where "later in life" means "next week or 40 years from now, nobody can say for sure" for anyybody of any age).

I absolutely abhorr the waste of food; every potato in the trash bin represents, to me, a waste far more morally reprehensible than the eating of flesh.

I also believe every carnivore must, at least once, kill his or her own meal. The process of feeding ourselves involves the taking of life to sustain life. I don't feel "bad" about killing a cow to feed myself or my family but I am offended by another who buys hamburger like it was a magazine and throws it away without a second thought if they don't "get around to" making a meal of it.

Some living thing died for that food. Go ahead, eat meat; but respect where it comes from. If we did that, we could all do more to prevent the unnecessary killing of animals than all the vegans on Earth could do by their abstinance.

PETA are something else. From what I can understand, PETA believes all animals* are entitled to the same rights as humans. No matter that not all humans enjoy the rights that PETA claims for all humanity, or that no animal is going to go hungry for a principle.

I can't imagine being in real trouble, hundreds of Km from help, and trusting my life to someone who would rather starve than hunt a rabbit.

* Actually, they do not make any specific distinction about animals; all fish, reptiles, crustaceans, insects, and possibly bacteria are apparently "entitled" to thrive with our active encouragement, without regard to the consequences. In other words, they just don't get it.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We are, most certainly, omnivores....and like Gord said we need a variety of foods in order to _thrive_. I have killed my own meat on several occasions and regularly murder my own vegetables (I live on a farm). I even ran over one of the wild turkeys recently with the six ton truck. I accidentally clipped it in the head while backing up. It was delicious.

The point I was trying to make about the young women here on Salt Spring and their choice of an all-vegetable diet is this:

ALL of the girls I know who are on this regime (six of them at last count) have had some diet related health problems that can be directly traced to their food choices. It is a lot of work to try and balance out the iron and protien needs of a female body in it's prime child-bearing years when they choose to eliminate red meat from their diet. All of the previously mentioned young women are very much aware of this and all have to take some special supplements in order to maintain their good health without red meat. It's quite a balancing act to avoid anemia, among other things.

So far, none of them have managed to do it properly. There have been several newspaper articles stating the same thing is happening all over North America.Mostly among young females.

The vigor of youth often masks these problems but we are almost certain to see some real health issues when they move into their middle years.

I know that the fathers of the girls I know are quite concerned about it. So are their family physicians.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Fair enough MacNutt. Perhaps, my perception shall change somewhat. 

I know, for instance, that eating fish at least once a week keeps your brain in good health. I think it's because it contains Omega-3 Fatty Acids among other things. However, if someone knows differently, I will stand corrected because it has been a long time since I read about the benefits of les poissons.


----------



## icemakk (May 12, 2000)

Well I seem to have opened a can of worms on the veggie/carno/peta debate but it has been a civil debate. I enjoy the points made by both sides as each has merit....mine just a bit more though  
I have been corrected by Gord, I am an omnivore. I love my meat but know I must balance it with animals that eat vegtables....or something like that.








Had a great Uke breakfast today at Nellie's Cosmic Cafe in DT Calgary.
Eggs, multigrain bread, perogies (yum), kielbassa(sp?), home made hash browns and fresh fruit.
A great place to nourish a hangover.
In Van I recomend the Elbow Room for great food and nasty service!! You have to experience it to believe it!








p.s. no worms were harmed in the writing of this post.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Vancouver has some unbelieveable food choices! There are whole neighborhoods that are so ethnic that the street signs are in a different language! Want Indian food? You GOT it! Want Chinese, or Thai, or Vietnamese or Cambodian or Korean...you GOT it!

I'm not talking about some watered down version of their home cuisine here....I'm talking about the _real thing_! When you walk into a Korean restaurant and the menu is in Korean....with no english...and almost all of the patrons are Korean...then you can probably figure that you are truly eating Korean food.

Take a trip down commercial drive and it's like going around the world in six city blocks. You can buy almost anything at the ethnic markets too....from pickled frogs to baby dogs. Only San Francisco and New York have this kind of diversity in food choices. And Vancouver.

It's pretty cool. If you can handle all the rain. I always take an umbrella with me when I go.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> If you want someone NOT to join your cause, become an illogical Zealot. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hehehe...maybe this is why we often have a hard time convincing PC users to switch to Mac?!  

Food for thought.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by VertiGoGo:
*<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> If you want someone NOT to join your cause, become an illogical Zealot. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hehehe...maybe this is why we often have a hard time convincing PC users to switch to Mac?!  

Food for thought. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*EXACTLY!!!*







Telling windows users to switch by showing them other disgruntled PC users why they have switched to funny music is nice. 

Large, messy haired men with food stains on their "I don't do Windows" shirts and Newtons in a side-holster spamming people that Windows sux generally doesn't help the cause.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

mmmmm food

I'm not sure that I have a favorite. Just a craving of the moment. A BBQed porterhouse steak does make me very happy, but then, so does a BBQed salmon steak, or bread fresh from the oven.

For a romantic meal, I highly recommend an assortment of sliced smoked salmon, shrimps, oysters on the half shell, brie, peppercorn pate fresh raspberries and some strawberries with cream, served using the girl friend/wife/lover as a plate.

Candles and soft music are necessary. So are having the kids stay at a friends.

When I am cooking for just myself, I find that "comfort food" such as home made mac and cheese (none of that Krap Dinner stuff) or a roast chicken is good. When cooking for friends, I like to make lamb (lamb in a creamed peppercorn sauce).

I enjoy venison, but find the farm raised is just not the same as wild.

Did I mention that I have a hard time deciding what my favorite food is?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Elbow Room. What a place. They made a friend of mine cry. Food is good though.

If you like Mexican, try Las Margaritas on 4th. Good food and good drink.

Personally, I like to think I will try anything once. There are a few things I have seen that have made me cringe, but nothing yet that I wouldn't try.

Now if you will excuse me, an after-dinner-breakfast-bagel calls.

--PB


----------

